# 1950'S Services Wristwatch



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this one today at a carboot, it isn't currently running but it is in very good cosmetic condition, the balance swings ok, but I think the mainspring has gone?(it is wound tight and will not wind anymore)the hands set ok.

There is some loose paint? flecks inside the crystal, the dial is very nice as is the crystal now I've polished it, it also looks very clean inside.

It looks to be satin chrome plated and has some very light brassing in the usual areas.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As you may be aware it was made for Services by UMF Ruhla, the logo style dates it to the 1960`s/70`s, the movement appears to be a UMF #24 unjewelled pin-lever. If it`s wound tight & the balance swings it might just need a service to get it back up & running :wink2:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for information re date, still not sure whether to keep this one or not as I generally prefer them a bit earlier in date.


----------



## Eva (Aug 10, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As you may be aware it was made for Services by UMF Ruhla, the logo style dates it to the 1960`s/70`s, the movement appears to be a UMF #24 unjewelled pin-lever. If it`s wound tight & the balance swings it might just need a service to get it back up & running :wink2:


Hi Mach,

Im new to the Watch Forum and Ive noticed that you are a bit of an expert on 'Services Watches' :smartass: and wondered if you could give me a bit of advice about one that has just been past down to me from my grandma. I am unable to upload any photos of the watch at the moment as I dont have a website available to do this so heres a brief description instead:

Its actually in the style of a nurses fob watch where you would pin it to your top and lift the watch upwards to read the time. Its in its origional Services case and the watch says Services on its face. It has a circular face and a decorative circular gold and brown pattern around the main watch face.

Sorry I cant be any clearer at present but I will post photos as soon as i can. Id be most grateful of any feedback you could give me on this watch as I have only seen information about the normal services watches for the wrist, not the nurses style fob watch.

Thanks for your time,

Eva


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Eva said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > As you may be aware it was made for Services by UMF Ruhla, the logo style dates it to the 1960`s/70`s, the movement appears to be a UMF #24 unjewelled pin-lever. If it`s wound tight & the balance swings it might just need a service to get it back up & running :wink2:
> ...


Hi Eva, I have replied to your original post, I hope it helps :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice "Easy Read" style dial Stefano :yes:

A service may well sort it out as Mach suggests. If you've the patience, you could sit and watch the telly with it in your hand, and try keeping it ticking by swinging it gently - sometimes you can run the train long enough to take the pressure off and it will eventually keep on tickin' = lik a Timex :lol:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great find Stefano,

here is the "CIVILIAN" version. 

Just thought i'd post it for you as it was so similar.


----------

